
Why did betting markets get the EU Referendum result so wrong? - mbgaxyz
http://news.ladbrokes.com/politics/british-politics/why-did-betting-markets-get-the-eu-referendum-result-so-wrong.html
======
mbgaxyz
> _The truth is that bookies do not offer markets on political events to help
> people forecast the results. We do it to turn a profit (or at least not lose
> too much) and in that respect, this vote worked out very well for us._

